# Bargin!!



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I hear people talk about craig list all the time, checked it out in my area, nothing but on yahoo groups (Freecycle) for my area I have just managed to get 2 4ft tank and 3 2ft tanks for FREE!! Going to collect them tomorrow.

One 4ft tank has 3 dividers in and the other one has just a divider in.

Couldn't believe it when I saw it, just had to reply to the person.

Hopefully they are all good, the person did say that they were professionally built.

Has anyone else had something like this before??


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's great!! Congrats!!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, still yet to get the measurements of them all. How can you refuse them. 5 tanks for free.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Just got the tanks, there actually 8 and pumps, heaters, light unit, filters and under gravel filters. Found out that this was in a fish shop and its all done professionally.

There were 3 4' and 3 2'. One of the 4' have been sectioned into 3 and the other 2 into half but one had a major crack in. So in theroy there were 10 tanks.

Here are some pics. Sorry not so clear.










My cat wanted to check out everything









Excuse the dog









Its just now on what fish to put in there once its all cleaned and cycled.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I cannot believe that you got all that FREE  !

Happy dance time!! :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

More than a happy dance me thinks.

I'm just so pleased that we got this. The person I got all this from said that she had a fair few people that wanted these and were rude, my partner and I got them (nice people).

I haven't heard or seen anyone get as much as this. Oh I'm just so happy!!!    

Now the collection of tanks is 9 (can't use the cracked one). 2 that already have fish in and 7 to decide. Any ides??


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

That is incredible! You could put one neon tetra in each tank and pretend that they are all hardened criminals that need to be separate from one another. On the other hand you could just do something that is a good idea. Maybe dedicate a tank to breeding one of the many endangered species?


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

*bigcatsrus* Thanks for the tip! I just found FreeCycle in my city and posted a wanted. I need a stand for my 55 gallon tank. Fingers crossed someone has one collecting dust! :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what I like to hear. Freecycle is a good way of getting things that you need, without paying a penny.

You can get alsorts on there, hence these tanks. Must add in my area things go quickly and you must keep checking as often as possible. I don't know what its like in your area Dizzcat?

Good luck with finding a stand, something will come up.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Fingers crossed that someone has one just sitting around and willing to part with it. Right now my tank is sitting on the floor. Its nice that way when I want to spend an hour watching fish cuz I can just lay in front of the tank, but it doesn't make it stand out the way it should. :fish: :fish:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you tried building your own stand?

The stand that is in my tank section was built by my partner in and hour and then painted. That was made 3 years ago and still going. Holds all my eqiupment and food for my guys. Just a thouhgt but as its free from freecycle, why not.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

partner?? what kind of business are you in?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

bf = partner :lol: and he is mortgages.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

oops .... :lol:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats ok, easy mistake :lol:


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Me? Make a stand? :lol:

I don't even own a saw! I do have a friend who loves to make things like that and if I cannot find one free or very cheap he will make me one. I have found an iron one on Craigslist, but unsure how strong they are. I would prefer a wooden one. I want to get a canister filter, but have no place to put one and a wooden one would hide one underneath.

What do you all think? Look good? The price is right. 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/for/1146415048.html


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

It was worth asking 

The price looks reasonable, IMO I haven't used iron stands, always used wood (only ever had one tank). Looks good to me but thats me 

I would just keep my eye on freecycle, you never know one may pop up. My area it's not often that a stand will come up let alone tanks, its always worth looking.


----------

